# Closed End Kitless Yew



## KDM (Oct 27, 2010)

My first pen was yew on a slimline kit. My how things have moved on. Here's my nearly kitless closed end yew. I turned the brass finial. The only kit parts are the 7mm slimline tubes and the twist transmission.




(Click.)




(Click.)


----------



## terryf (Oct 28, 2010)

Super pen - I could picture this with a cigar label on the side


----------



## drgoretex (Oct 31, 2010)

Sweet!  Very nice lines

Ken


----------



## KDM (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm no woodturner. By "lines" are we talking about the straightness of the edges? If so, I'm afraid I cheat.


----------



## gr8danish (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry, but am I missing this brass finial that you speak of? I see no finial at all?!?


----------



## KDM (Nov 3, 2010)

Semantics. It's the shiny bit at the end. A finial is a piece of furniture, or an ornament which terminates another (typically) long, thin object. I could have called it a nib and I believe that would have been equally correct, although I tend to associate nibs with fountain pens!

Hope this helps.


----------



## RAdams (Nov 7, 2010)

It looks like the finish is super sweet, and the whole idea is off the charts, but i personally don't care for the size and shape. You mentioned using 7MM tubes? How thick are the walls of the pen? Were you constrained by the final diameter of the nib? I think a matching brass centerband might help with aestetics (sp). or maybe a longer thinner nib? 

And i think technically, A "finial" that is at the bottom of the work would actually be a "foot". Considering most pens have some sort of something on top, it is confusing to call the "nib" a "finial". I don't know that much about the technical verbage for ink pens, these are just my thoughts.


----------



## KDM (Nov 8, 2010)

Really good question, actually. I suppose I should have clarified. This was specifically made for a friend of mine who has arthritis, but wanted a really pretty desk pen. The pen diameter is 15mm, so that's 3mm of wood on the tube!

I totally agree on the centreband, but I didn't see this as much of a challenge compared to making the dangerous end, so I've kept that for another day!!

I'm happy to disagree about "finial." I'll concede that a penturner's definition may differ from that of an architect! (I'm not an architect, BTW.) I just don't see that a rollerball has a "nib."


----------



## KDM (Nov 8, 2010)

D'uh. (15-7)/2=4mm thick wood, not 3.
Any ideas why I can't edit my post? I've done it loads before, but I'm not seeing the _edit_ link.
_
Edit: Yet, it appeared for THIS posting?

_


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 8, 2010)

Editing is only allowed for a limited time , I think 24 hours .


----------



## KDM (Nov 8, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Editing is only allowed for a limited time , I think 24 hours .



It might be slightly less! The message I wanted to edit was only 2 hours 14 minutes old!


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 8, 2010)

They may have changed it . It used to be 24 or 48 hours IIRC


----------



## PR_Princess (Nov 8, 2010)

I believe the new edit time was changed to 60 mins. From what I have been told it can not be set for each forum, so the new time affects all fora. 

Not necessarily a bad thing, but in my case it means that I have to be much faster with spell checker!


----------



## KDM (Nov 9, 2010)

PR_Princess said:


> From what I have been told it can not be set for each forum, so the new time affects all fora.


 
OKay, I think you and I are going to get along quite nicely. Who else could be bothered to use the correct plural form of forum? I think you lived here too long!!

PS - hands up all who thought that was a typo?


----------



## JerrySambrook (Nov 9, 2010)

You did notice she editted it as well :biggrin:

I think she originally had foray


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 14, 2010)

Very nicely done. I agree with the cigar wrapper. I'd be happy to send you one. But you have inspired me to make one myself. Me thinks out of Zircoti.


----------



## KDM (Nov 14, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> I agree with the cigar wrapper. I'd be happy to send you one.



Yew know what? I think I have another blank that's just asking for a cigar wrapper.


----------

